# wall mounted air gap



## ExpressFive (Oct 27, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of a wall mounted dishwasher air gap? They are using a wall mount faucet and want no additional drilling on the marble deck.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

So the back splash is open, but the counter tops are in/ordered? 

Use a regular and get a sheet metal shop to fab a bracket and a cover with a ramp hidden in it to toss the water toward the sink if the thing ever leaks. 

It ain't gonna be small and dainty. Have you tried discussing code requirements with your client?


----------



## Moscow (May 3, 2005)

Do they allow the loop in your area? Here the state code will allow the loop so you will not have to drill the counter top.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Worked for me*

Knew the insp. wouldn't accept a loop. Gal was crying about the ugly air gap in 
My Hand. "That's ugly do I have to have that on My beautiful granite counter?.
Insp. did His walk through,Looked at the air gap,signed off, left. I picked the 
air gap off the counter,She cheered I smiled. Never drilled hole,did loop
set air gap in appropriate place, loose,never installed. Got lucky! Got Guts ?


----------

